# Old Flashlights



## jegonzo3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all, this is not my collection, but I went to the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, Ca today and happened upon this collection they had in a case and I wanted to share it with you all. I hope you don't mind and I hope I am posting in the right place.

thanks,
jegonzo3


----------



## TENMMIKE (Apr 10, 2006)

you should like this link 
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/
my old light


----------



## zespectre (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats quite a collection and some nice pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## Alloy Addict (Apr 10, 2006)

The Winchester Mystery House is a lot of fun. The Winchester products museum was an unexpected bonus when I went. Everyone knows Winchester=firearms, but the flashlights, tools, and even rollerskates (IIRC) were a big surprise.

Nice pictures. I failed to get any pictures in the museum.


----------



## jegonzo3 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks all. Yeah, we took our son and three of his friends. I took around 65 pics of the house. Pretty fun tour.

jegonzo3


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2006)

Looks like eveready's 4D 6V lanterns hasnt evolved at all, just became fore rugged


My gramps once owned a flashlight similar to the silver one with the red bezel...There were no batteries I guess, since the middle is a...well, um an envenlope with a liner of some kind in it, When you need the light for an emergency, fluid is poured into the body to make it light...

new meaning to the term "dry cell" 

It was decades old, and was thrown out after usage... I only saw a picture of it


----------



## pathalogical (May 4, 2006)

Excellent pics ! They sure don't make 'em like they used to...cuz they make better ones now !!! I really like the look of old stuff, because at one time they were brand new. Like that old farm tractor that sits rusted in some field by the side of the road, looks like a piece of junk, but at one time, someone said "C'mon over and check out the new tractor I just bought".


----------



## olboy35 (May 8, 2006)

awesome pics..in the fifth picture down on the top row i have the fourth light from the left made by the bond company jersy city.....that is all i know about it tho...thanks for the pics....Randy


----------



## skalomax (May 9, 2006)

You should post a Pic with a surefire Kroma and the Oldest Flashlight you have. That would be awesome!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 11, 2006)

wow! nice vintage collection. It's amazing to see how far we've come.


----------



## carbine15 (May 27, 2006)

I just picked this up on eBay for $5 shipped.


----------

